
Newspapers Don't Learn From Their Mistakes - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/haque/2009/05/the_art_of_waging_peace.html
======
pie
It sounds to me like the argument here is that newspapers, faced with their
current crisis, should be producing different (i.e. "hipper" and less
"partisan" or old-fashioned) content.

I'm not sure that this is the case - I'm fairly certain that all the to-do
about media implosion has to do with distribution channels. I haven't heard
much doubt expressed about the quality and relevance of reporting in the
Times, for obvious reasons.

------
ojbyrne
Given Rush Limbaugh and the amount of partisanship on the web, I don't think
choosing partisan writers is a mistake at all. Extreme positions attract
readership. I think the mistake is that the guy discussed isn't partisan
enough. He seems like your run-of-the-mill liberal.

